#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  Materials for Civil and Construction Engineers 3rd ed. - M. Mamlouk, J. Zaniewski

## acier58

*Materials for Civil and Construction Engineers
3rd Edition
M. Mamlouk, J. Zaniewski*


*PDF File
601 Pages
12.33 MB
*




*Whats New in This Edition*

The third edition maintains the structure of the first two editions with several refinements and enhancements.
■ Chapter 1 was augmented with a discussion of sustainable design, and the Leadership in Environment and Energy Design concept is introduced.
■ Chapter 2 was edited to enhance the clarity of the presentation of some topics.
■ Chapter 3 was edited and updated.
■ Discussion of the open hearth furnace was removed since the furnace is no longer used for steel production.
■ A section on cold-formed steel was added in recognition of the increased use of this product in the industry. Inclusion of cold-formed steel provides a practical example of the use of strain hardening to increase the strength of a material.
■ Information on the marking codes used for reinforcing steel was added.
■ A sample problem was added to Chapter 4 to highlight the influence of the differences in the modulus of elasticity between steel and aluminum on the behavior of structures.
■ Chapter 5 edits and revisions include:
■ Terminology for aggregate sizes was consolidated and moved to the front of the chapter.
■ The consensus aggregate properties required for Superpave are defined, and the test methods are described.
■ A robust method for preparing gradation charts using a spreadsheet program is presented in a sample problem.
■ Chapter 6 was carefully reviewed for content and accuracy, and minor changes were incorporated, but the bulk of the chapter was unaltered.
■ The key alteration to Chapter 7 was to clarify the appropriate use of maximum and nominal maximum aggregate size for PCC mix design.
■ Chapter 8 was edited for technical content. The discussion of concrete masonry units and mortar was revised to comply with current practices.
■ Chapter 9 was fully edited to reflect the most recent changes on the industry.
■ Discussion of the Hveem mix design method was removed. The Marshall method was retained, since it is still being used by local agencies and internationally.
■ Determination of bulk and maximum theoretical specific gravity was enhanced.


■ Polymer modified asphalt and recycling of asphalt concrete are more fully described.
■ Warm mix asphalt is a new addition to this edition of the book.
■ Asphalt concrete production and construction are more fully described.
■ Chapter 10 was edited to ensure the content reflects current industry practices. In particular, the discussion of Fiber Saturation Point and the associated shrinkage/swell problems with moisture changes was altered.
■ Chapter 11 was edited for technical content and current industry practices.
■ In the laboratory manual, the experiment on testing of wood was modified to include flexure testing of structural size lumber.
■ In addition to the technical content revisions, there are many new figures to display concepts and equipment. Sample problems and homework problems have been either edited or new problems added to each chapter to allow professors to vary assignments between semesters.

*Acknowledgments*

The authors would like to acknowledge the contributions of many people who assisted with the development of this new edition. First, the authors wish to thank the reviewers and recognize the fact that most of their suggestions have been incorporated into the third edition: Ghassan Chehab, The Pennsylvania State University; Jie Han, The University of Kansas; Ken Stier, Illinois State University; Linbing Wang, Virginia Tech; and Jose Weissmann, University of Texas at San Antonio. The authors sought and received technical input from experts for several of the chapters; we sincerely appreciate their efforts. In particular, Mr. Steven Kosmatka of the Portland Cement Association, Ms. Maribeth Rizzuto of the Steel Framing Alliance, Mr. Jason Thompson of the National Concrete Masonry Association, Mr. Jeff Linville of the American Institute of Timber Construction, Mr. Mark Skidmore of West Virginia University, and Dr. Mofreh Saleh of the University of Canterbury provided much useful information and comments on various chapters. The photos provided by Mr. Chris Eagon of Axim Italcementi Group and Dave Kretschmann of the Forest Products Laboratory are appreciated. Appreciation also goes to Dr. Javed Bari of the Arizona Department of Transportation for his contribution in preparing the slides and to Mr. Mena Souliman of Arizona State University for his contribution in the preparation of the solutions manual.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Materials for Civil and Construction Engineers 3rd ed. - M. Mamlouk, J. Zaniewski

----------


## pipe

Thank you

----------


## desevillasoy

Very interesting , thanks!

----------


## gateaux_boy

Thank for shared.

----------


## nox

thanks a million

----------


## momo2012

Thank you!

You the best!!

----------


## lilbunnyyfufu

thank you

----------


## Yhelo

Link is dead. Care to share again?

----------


## acier58

> *Materials for Civil and Construction Engineers
> 3rd Edition
> M. Mamlouk, J. Zaniewski*
> 
> 
> *PDF File
> 601 Pages
> 12.33 MB
> *





*New Link* **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## bassmoad

Can i have the solution manual please

----------


## gateaux_boy

Thank for shared.

----------


## fikak3

Thanks  for shared

----------


## swoops112

I cant download the file it says its non existent can you reupload or get it to me another way

See More: Materials for Civil and Construction Engineers 3rd ed. - M. Mamlouk, J. Zaniewski

----------


## acier58

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
New Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## abohammed

Is there a solution manual for this book?????

----------


## npsrinivasarao

can you please share this file on some other link, Mediafire has refused to allow download this file due to some issues. Kindly share, Thanks in advance.

----------


## acier58

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]







> can you please share this file on some other link, Mediafire has refused to allow download this file due to some issues. Kindly share, Thanks in advance.



New link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## chaukhaphan

Can you give me the file via Gmail ? Please Please

My email is : chaukhaphan@gmail.com

----------

